# Maybe to eager!mag-help.



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Today i bought a afx magnatraction chassis(made in sigapore look's to be late 70's early 80's)at "the spot"with all the part's except rear axel .($8) It came from the bottom of large ho used slot car box .when i got home here's the problem...no mater what top gear plate i put on it that i "know work's"the com only go's about 5 revolutions(or the distance of one piece of track)the stops and get's very hot? could this chassis be just a dud? OR maybe the chassis was just sitting around to long-an give it time?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1) With no arm installed, does the rear axle/tires spin freely? Axle could be binding in chassis holes.

2) Are the comm brush springs stretched way out and pushing the brushes to tight into the arm? Could be too much spring tension.

3) With no comm brushes and no idler gear, can you spin the arm freely? If no, the arm shaft may be binding in the chassis hole.

That's my liimit. :freak::drunk:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks! :thumbsup:let me check!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay.. i got it now the brush's(that must be the thinest in the world) with with the very old/bad spring's were the problem thank's.The brush's were'nt making contact /and or i needed bigger spring's.Thank's RESINMONGER!When people (Myself or a newbee)are so eager to buy a car built in front of you(on the spot)you just assume the person with hundred's of part's and 60's and 70's slot knowledge know's what they are doing!(I know he didn't do it on purpose because he know's i come back in five minute's and he's very nice!)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Helping out is what HT is all about, Copperhead.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Additional note:

Keep in mind that because they chose to put extra parts in the comm cups you have added chances for electrical disconnect in the way of coked or tarnished comm springs. Argueably a great improvement but not without added service responsibility or troublshooting mysteries.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmmm!me be that's why he ... I did'nt ask him for any part's he offered,the chassis was $5 blank,the spring's, top gear plate,magnet's and brush's were $3 i can't complain.(but next time i'll buy the part's new off the wall for $3ea ,but the top gear plate with red/red com for a buck is still a deal)sometimes you get a deal buying used some times u don't.:thumbsup:RE:thank's bill,he also showed me how to make shim for magnet's,from metal of 1/24 engine's.is he to old school?he also gave me alot of indepently front axel's for $2 ea they look to be from the 70's80's(grey rim's,yellow rim's).:wave:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Copperheard, what a great treasure trove you've tapped into - sounds cool!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah..but i'm nervous about buying his vintage pancar's(t-jet's,mag's,even had tyco's with pan's).Already bought ALL his mag's,nonmag's,4gear's chassis...the rest of his afx car's flip up to show chassis what's that and have pan's?:thumbsup:He's old school his knowledge stop's around late 80's?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lotta times ya just take the grab bag and sort it out later.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank's again bill!remember you saved me from my newbee owner,he's so new to tech,he didn't know he could use his camera phone ,but don't enlarge his phone suck's!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Body flips up to show the chassis? Sounds like a super2 to me!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What!do all super 2's flip up!uh oh!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Copperhead, follow the link to the Toybaron's Super II page. There are pictures of the cars as produced by Aurora with a lexan body that resembles a 1972 Ferrari 312PB. Note that the G-Plus 312PB is modeled after the 1974 car.

http://www.toybaron2.com/super2.htm

If this is what your source has, they go for over $200 on the bay.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------

